# Bait Bridling



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all,
Recently, I was blessed to accompany Chadd and Kim on a SE AJ run with great success. Kim, the master of suggestions and ideas introduced us to bait bridling.:notworthy: A simple yet effective way to hook your bait seemed to out perform traditional anchoring by 4/1. Not sure if this is a standard amongst PFF members, but I just wanted to share my experience. I also attached 2 recent articles from Saltwater Sportsman's Magazine. One using rubber bands, the other zip ties. 
I joined this forum in 2012 as a novice offshore angler eager to concord the deep, quickly finding out I didn't know jack!::001_huh: By trial and error, mostly error, and the vast amount of information at my finger tips on PFF, I'm happy to say my crew and I are heading in the right direction. :thumbup: 

Anyway, hope you get something out of this post.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like the zip tie idea! Never seen that. Thanks


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

*Zip Tie*



gator7_5 said:


> I like the zip tie idea! Never seen that. Thanks


I agree, don't have to keep up with a needle and rubber bands on a rockin boat!


----------

